# It's my favorite time of year, so needed this year



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Thank you for taking the time to read this thread,,,,please continue.

A few years ago I started the $3 Mission of Thanks for CMHR. Since, you here on the forum have raised over $8,000 by donating $3 at a time.

This fundraiser DOES work! It has each year, I see us having more to be thankful for this year, all of us, so I believe this year will be more successful than ever.

It really is very simple. We are asking each forum member to donate just $3 to CMHR to show all they are thankful for.

We ask for $3 as it is a number most can donate. By only asking for $3 it allows many to donate who otherwise may not be able to. Each and every $3 is very much appreciated and as I said, it adds up thousands and thousands of dollars. We also ask for $3 as it it only 3 weeks to Thanksgiving. What better way to offer thanks for our own healthy minis, than donate our $3 to those minis who are unable to help themselves.

CMHR has been extremely busy this year and it's not even winter, we have got to come through for them this year as well.




:



:

Goal for the 2006 $3 Mission of Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,drum roll,,,,,,,,,$5555.55

We have well over 3000 members, this will be a snap!!!!!!! :bgrin

You can pay by paypal, the button appears on the front page, left hand side, on CMHR website, CMHR or by check or money order to Ginny. For US Mail.

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611

*A special deal from Lisa at Ozark: PLEASE READ*

Any order placed by a forum member with Ozark/Minitack.com will have a minimum of 3.00 donated or 5% (whichever is greater). To CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks. They need to mention the CMHR promotion if they call in or they need to put it in comments if they order online. This will be given as long as the Mission lasts,,that would be Thanksgiving day.

Minitack

THANKS SO MUCH LISA,,,,SHE IS SUCH A WONDERFUL SUPPORTER!

There will be MANY extras for you over the next 3 weeks,,,,we will also have several matches, making your donation worth much more,,,,so it is important that you check back! :lol: If you have something you would like to donate to help encourage others to donate, or a gift to offer if a member donates a certain dollar amount, please PM me so I may get that scheduled in.

Many from CMHR will be adding their stories here, just to provide you with more information. If you have any question as to where the money goes, check back here as well, or get in touch with Kay or Ginny.

PLEASE,,,,,,,,,,DO NOT,,,,,,,,DO NOT Pin this thread,,,,,,,,,,,,it's way to much fun to keep it up.

See you in the next 3 weeks!

Letssssssss Do It!!!!!


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 1, 2006)

You got mine Carolyn, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thank you Annette!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok people, we aren't waiting, we have SOOOO many extras, we are starting right now.

A forum member will be donating $1 for each donation made by midnight Thursday, Nov. 2.

All you have to do is respond by midnight Thursday, just say you are sending your donation by mail by Thursday or pay by paypal by Thursday. You do not need say the dollar amount,,,,,,and $1 more will be added. Please respond so I can keep track of all the 1 dollars.

So if 50 people do it by midnight,,,,,,,,$50 more dollars thrown in!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Each Forum Member,,,,,times $3,,,,,,,,,,,is HUGE!!!!!

I just love talking,,,,,,errrrrr, uhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,raising money for a good cause.



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2006)

WE NEED TO HEAR SOME,,,,,,,,,CHA CHINGS!!!!!!!

$3 is all we ask for.

For $3 you could give up your Starbucks for one morning,,,no 3rd drink during happy hour,,,cut out desert for the family one evening,,,,ask your horses to give up treats for a few nights to help others. I have found minis are very generous! :lol:

I need to hear this cash register ring!!!!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 2, 2006)

Only have 6 mini's in my barn so the dogs are going to pitch in. I'll round it up to an even $amount

Going to paypal right now $30.00 is on it's way....

[SIZE=14pt]THANK YOU CAROLYN [/SIZE] for doing this again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 2, 2006)

i always love this time of year and this annual thread. Its always so much fun! Im going to just do a couple updates as we go on horses helped by all of you.

Fancy got her teeth fixed after 15 years of no dental care. cost was almost 300.00 but so worth it. She has now gained weight and can finally chew her hay!!! She just left for her new home this week and says thanks to all of you for your help

Phoeboe is now with stacy being fostered and we are cautiously optimistic. I dont have a firm total on her but I will say its been exspensive caring for this mare and trying to get her hooves back into reasonable shape. Every veternarain that has seen her has been moved by her spirit to live and get better. She has the will to fight and because of all of you we have the money to help her fight. Ill try to get some after pics to post


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, sent mine in. Was able to manage a little more than $3. Not a lot more, but I suppose every $ helps.

Good luck with this campaign.

Angie


----------



## kaykay (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you so much angie!! it really does count!! I know its tough for everyone to find money to give. Every year I am so amazed at how 3.00 donations can add so quickly to a big amount. One donation doesnt seem like much but when you add them together it equals a lot of horses getting help


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2006)

In case you have never read it,,,,,,I have copied the Mission Statement of the Rescue below. I hope it helps you to better understand. Visit the web site for more information.

"Mission Statement

Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue is a not for profit organization dedicated to the well-being of all miniature horses.

Our goal is to rehabilitate abused, neglected, or unwanted miniature horses through the charitable works of our members, sponsors, foster and adoptive homes.

Surrendered miniature horses will be accepted without judgment.CMHR seeks to better the lives of all miniature horses through the constant promotion and education of responsible miniature horse ownership and breeding practices."

LB Forum now has 4101 members, WOW,,,,,,,,,now times that by $3,,,,,,=$12,303

This does work,,,,,,$3 at a time,,,,,,,but we have to have all of the rungs of the ladder in place to reach the top!!!!!! It takes us all. My own horses are considering their donation as we speak



: Offer your thanks by sending Ginny your $3.

Thank you all so much for reading and considering.


----------



## JanBKS (Nov 2, 2006)

*I just sent mine, a bit more than the $3 every little bit helps.*

Thank You for having this again this year.

Jan

BKS Coppertop Ranch


----------



## Cronewolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Just sent mine . Come on folks if I can on my disabilty suly you can find it in your hearts to join in Surely there is something you are at least $3 thankful for.


----------



## chandab (Nov 2, 2006)

My little herd got together and decided they would each like to donate $3.00. Paypal payment, today.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

:488:

We have a forum member that really wants to add to todays total!!!!!!!!!!

She will give a dollar for each donation made by midnight tonight!!!!!!!

Hit that PayPal Button!!!!!!!!!

Than add response here so we know to tack on another dollar!!!!!!!

You guys are the best!!!!


----------



## twister (Nov 2, 2006)

:saludando: Well I just talked to the horses, only 6 of them so talked to the dogs too and paypal is sending $30. Keep up the great work guys.



:

Yvonne


----------



## Lori (Nov 2, 2006)

Just added my donation. Wish I could do more. Lori


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

WoooooooooHoooooooooooooo!

Here we go!!!!!! :lol:

We are on our way,,,,$3 at a time,,,,,,,,,,,one day at a time!



:



:

I have thought of other minis a lot this evening, as it is going to be our coldest night of the year. My horses are all snug in a barn with new fluffy bedding, and I know not all are. I wish I could get thick bedding out to all tonight as a good part of the country is in a cold snap for the next few days.

Your dollar will get them in the fluffy bedding!

Thank you so very much!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 2, 2006)

Carolyn,

I just sent in my donation through paypal.

Thank you so very much for doing this - you are just the BEST!!!



:


----------



## Leeana (Nov 2, 2006)

Already? geez time flys by!

I think i can manage a bit more then $3 agian, besides im sure the horses would love to throw in a bit themselves



: . Ginny its on the way sometime this weekend


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 2, 2006)

Frankie said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Thank you Annette!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I hope I made it in time. It's 7pm PST here









Thanks, Carolyn for doing this each year.

Liz


----------



## virginia (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow. I wasn't going to give an update this early, but we are off to a great start and I'm sure Carolyn is dieing to find out how this is going. We have had 13 people donate so far via Paypal for a wonderful total of $192. This the highest first day ever. However that won't get us to the HUGE total Carolyn is planning for.

We need to donate almost $400 a day, OUCH!

Ok, I'll help. I have most of my horses up for sale till I'm down to a certain amount. For any mini sold in the next 3 weeks, I'll donate 5% of all sales. Anyone else???

Ginny StP


----------



## AngieA (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I made the midnight bell...there will be $25.00 coming from ebay tonight... I thinkl the horses will donate later...they don't get paid from their jobs until the 15th of the month! :bgrin


----------



## virginia (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Angie...thanks, you made the deadline so the total changes from $192 to $217 for the first day and 14 donations!! Yay!

G


----------



## OhHorsePee (Nov 3, 2006)

:aktion033: Yea! That is awesome. Thank you Frankie and everyone who has donated. :aktion033: WOO HOO!

Fran


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

:488: :488: :488: :488:

What an awesome first day total!!!!!!! You all have been so very very kind!!!!!

If you have already donated,,,,,,,did you call your friend and let them know what we are doing?!!!!! I know they are just sitting by their phone or computer waiting for you to give them this important information.

With this kind of a response for our first day, I just know our goal will be met!!




:



:

More surprises to come! :new_shocked:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2006)

: It's day 2,,,,,,,haven't heard from many.



:

IT'S Friday!!!!!!!! Most got the jingle in their pocket for the week!!!!!!

PAYDAY,,,PAYDAY,,,,,,,PAYDAY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DONATION DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## woodnldy (Nov 3, 2006)

I wish I had the space and area to foster some of the guys ,but for now I don't. Maybe later. for now i will help what I can. Mine will be there shortly. Bless you guys !!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 4, 2006)

BUMP back to page one :new_multi:


----------



## suz (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay - my guy donated his $3 plus a bit more :saludando: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

ALL donations are important,,,,,$1 to $100, it takes them all to make our goal. We appreciate all you can do and we do realize each person gives what they can,,,,,,,giving what you can is what makes your donation important.

So please,,,,,,,,no more,,,,,,,,,I wish I could do more. Small donations added with other small donations is what gets us to our goal. We all wish we could do more,,,it is the making of any donation that we appreciate. YOUR donation means a lot to a number of horses in need out there,,,,,and if what you can do is $3,,,,,,we know it is actually a great deal more!!!



:



:

And we thank you greatly!!

*A special deal from Lisa at Ozark: PLEASE READ*

Any order placed by a forum member with Ozark/Minitack.com will have a minimum of 3.00 donated or 5% (whichever is greater). To CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks. They need to mention the CMHR promotion if they call in or they need to put it in comments if they order online. This will be given as long as the Mission lasts,,that would be Thanksgiving day.

THANKS SO MUCH LISA,,,,SHE IS SUCH A WONDERFUL SUPPORTER!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2006)

This first week is always pretty slow,,,,,,,,,seems today was as well.

But Ginny,,,,,,,,,do we have a 3 day total???????? I'm sure snail mail has not arrived as of yet!!!!

Thanks to all who have donated so far,,,,,,you are the best!!!!!

Please take Lisa up on her offer,,,,,,,,,we all NEED something for our horses. What about their Christmas present????? Buy it now from Lisa/Ozark,,,,,,and it servers 2 wonderful purposes! :aktion033:


----------



## virginia (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok Carolyn, I hope you're sitting down.......!!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Our three day total TA DA is

:new_multi: $1,257.00

Thanks to 4 more donors and one very big donor



:

Whoooo Wheee


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

oHHHHHHHHH man!!!!

I was sitting down Ginny,,,,,,,,but I fell off my chair!!!!!

That is awesome,,,,,,,fantastic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ooooops

fell off the chair again!!!!!!!!

Ok,,,,,,,I got it together again!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!




:



:

:488: :488:

To take Lisa up on her offer,,,,,,,,,put an order in with her and a donation will be made to CMHR,,,,,visit her at Minitack and get your horse that new halter,,,,or your secret pal their gift!!!!


----------



## lvponies (Nov 5, 2006)

Each of my 11 minis just sent $3.00 through PayPal. They would like other minis to be as fat and happy as they are!!!



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 5, 2006)

we are making a small donation (the most we can right now) in memory of Chance the little horse who brought this forum togther like no other horse has.

I remember that day like it was yesterday the day we were all shocked at his story and watched it unfold, the anger, the fear and the strength we showed as we pulled togther to help this horse- it is something that both haunts me and yet in a ironic way gives me faith in the good of people..

So in memory of Chance we made our donation!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2006)

lisa that so touches my heart. so many people werent here at lb when that all unfolded and started cmhr. Like you I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Gini (Nov 5, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Lisa..[/SIZE]

Thank you!!!! Chance will never be forgotten and with everyone's help, hopefully no other mini will ever have to endure what Chance did!!!!!!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 5, 2006)

I wasn't around when CMHR was started. Could you tell us how it evolved and a little bit about Chance's story? Oh, I talked to my mini's and they all said they could donate $3. Big horse Joe said not to forget him. Dang goats said they want in too! Plus my $3, let's see.......that makes $48 heading your way.....oops, dogs said they'd kick in to make an even $50. Coming by snail mail. Haven't done my Christmas shopping yet either and I usually buy* something* from Ozark's........so I'll just make sure it's done by Thanksgiving!


----------



## Gini (Nov 5, 2006)

sedeh said:


> I wasn't around when CMHR was started. Could you tell us how it evolved and a little bit about Chance's story?


For those that were not here when Chanceâ€™s Mini Horse Rescue was conceived.

CMHR was started by a group of American Miniature horse lovers, who

were concerned over a message that appeared on an internet bulletin board.

The message described a paralyzed Miniature horse colt in need of a â€œhomeâ€.

The Miniature horse community from across the country rallied in response.

In less that three days the colt, renamed â€œSecond Chanceâ€ by his new caretaker Denise Clark, had been removed from his former home and was receiving much needed veterinarian treatment.

Unfortunately â€œChanceâ€™sâ€ injuries were severe, and no hope of recovery was given.

Chance was humanely put down. As the discussion of his plight continued, concern remained not only for â€œChance,â€ but for all other Minis in need of a second chance at a loving home.

In a few short weeks, the American Miniature horse community had literally

â€œcome to the rescueâ€ and through the determined efforts of its founding members,

Chanceâ€™s Mini Horse Rescue was born.

CMHR is now a 501 c3 non profit organization that is totally supported by the

generous donations of the Miniature horse community thru out the world.

To Mary Lou and Mona for your support of this endeavor thru the

Web Site and Lil Beginnings. To Carolyn who each year runs the "Mission of Thanks" drive.

[SIZE=14pt]THANK YOU!!!!!![/SIZE]

To each and all who help with fostering, transporting and donations for the auction a

very big thank you. We could not keep CMHR going without all of your help and your support.

[SIZE=14pt]THANK YOU!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2006)

Lisa, thank you so much for your donation and for remembering Chance. Gini,,,,thanks for supplying us with the whole story. I know it is does help many to understand the true meaning behind CMHR.

There are so many, many people behind the rescue,,,,some who do so much out of love for this wonderful breed and many who do it silently and without thank yous. To all of those who have ever contributed in any way shape or form,,,,,,,financially, fostering, book work, web site updates, transport, and anything else I may be missing. I can not thank you enough. The mini world is a much better place with all your love and giving. You guys are all the best and I am so proud to be a part of this wonderful group.

This Mission of Thanks was started as,,,and is, a very simple idea. Our first year we had a modest goal and we were told it just can't work. Well, it did and has continued to work for many years. Why,,,,the small amount we ask for can be met by most. Over the years I have received many, many emails from people who felt the dollar amount we asked for, they could do,,,,,,,,so many times large donations are asked for and even those who really want to help can not come up with a large amount. Our $3 allows most to help and mini owners themselves have expressed to me how good they feel to offer a donation, even if just the $3. It is their donation, and yours and mine all totaled, that makes the difference. We ALL make a difference.

Last year I received a email from a young women who wanted to let me know she only had $1.68 in her checking account left for the month,,,,,,,,,,she sent that $1.68 to CMHR. Of all the donations we have received,,,large and small, hers touched me the most. It was so much to her, the last dollar she had,,,,,to me it was priceless.

We are not asking for your last dollar,,,,,,,just $3,,,,,,,,,,,,and if all you can do is $3, know it is great,,,,,when combined with all others.

THANKS SO VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2006)

: Ginny?????



:

So how'd we do throught the first weekend??????

:saludando:

More great things, matches, gifts to come,,,,,,MAKE SURE you keep checking back and see what we have!!

I just feel,,,,,it is going to be a record setting year and we sure need for it to be,,,,,,,so many to help and winter will be here so soon! Mine will have plenty of food and shelter during the cold and snow, we know many will not,,,,,,they need your help.


----------



## Gini (Nov 6, 2006)

:new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2006)

:aktion033: Okkkkkkkk snail mail people!!!!!

Here is your match,,,,we already did it for paypay.

Mail your donation out by Nov. 10 and a $1 will be added.

It only needs to be postmarked by the 10th, does not have to arrive by.

So get to the postoffice and get them in the mail to Ginny! Address on page 1.

She loves the long walk to the mail box.




:

Paypal had 14,,,,,,,lets beat that!!!!!!!!

Make checks payable to CMHR and get them in the mail by Nov. 10th!

It all helps!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Show [/SIZE]

Me

The

Money!!!

:aktion033:



: :aktion033:



:

Come on snail mail people,,,,,,,,,,,lick that stamp!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2006)

Been looking through some of the posts/responses.

WHERE ARE my Indiana people????????

I would love to hear from you!!!!!!!!

All of these states are out doing us!!!!!



:



:

Us Hoosiers are hugely competitive,,,,,,,but we are not winning!!!!

GET TO THAT POSTOFFICE!!!!!!!! :xbud:


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 7, 2006)

North Carolina has been represented, lets see what state can get in the most since Frankie is working on you Hoosiers.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I think us Oregonian's need to step up to the plate too!! :aktion033: :aktion033: It's wet here today......nice day to be inside writing checks!! :bgrin Mine went out Monday.


----------



## wendy4mini (Nov 7, 2006)

I just sent mailed mine from the great state of Tennessee! Come on all you Vol fans!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 7, 2006)

Phew! Runnin late but I' finally got mine in!



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2006)

:



: Ginny,,,,,,,,,,oh Ginny



:

Do we have an update????????

Is Ginny missing in action??????? 

Don't forget,,,,,,,get your donation in the mail, postmark by Nov. 10 and another dollar is added to your donation.

Oh, and I guess you don't lick stamps any more



:

So,,,,,stick that stamp!!!! :lol:

AHHHHHHHHhhhh,,,,,,,just found out,,,,,,,,Ginny was delivering Topsy.

Boy does that lady get around! :bgrin


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 7, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]You've got $15 from me. Trisket aka Honey talked my other 3 into donating also, plus I put in an extra $3.[/SIZE]

CHristy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

To you all!!!!!

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,

,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,

,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOTHANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

U,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,,THANK YOU,,,,,

and Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2006)

:saludando: Come on Indiana people,,,,,,,,,show them how thankful you are this year.



:

After all,,,,,,,,,,,,,we are the only ones who have the undefeated Colts!! :aktion033:

[SIZE=24pt]GOOOOOOOO COLTS!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## littlesteppers (Nov 8, 2006)

Sent our Paypal..

Yes Indiana People should be thankful..after all the VOLS let Manning play for them



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2006)

:risa_suelos: My 13 year old son could throw a ball to Marvin Harrison for a touchdown,,,,,,we all in IN think Harrison and Freeney are a HUGE part of that team. Not that means we are giving up Manning any time soon. :lol:

OHHHHHHHHHHHH Ginny,,,,,,,and kind of update????? Did you get any snail mail yet????

Do we have total, huh,,,,,,,do we???????


----------



## virginia (Nov 8, 2006)

My apologies to all (especially you Carolyn) Iwas out of town all day yesterday and came home early this AM to find NO INTERNET!!! I have Satalite and when it is as rainy and cloudy as it has been for a couple of days, I guess the signal can't get through. Modern conviences are only as good as Mother Nature will let them be!



:

Ok, we have had 8 more donations (2 by snail mail) and our grand total is now



: !!!

$1,349 :aktion033: :aktion033:

Now that is a great total but it is a little discouraging that only 22 people out of 4,000 on this Forum have donated. I know some are waiting for payday and a lot don't come on the Forum very often, but I think we can do better. This is your rescue, it was born here, let's keep it going strong.

Ginny StP


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2006)

virginia said:


> $1,349 :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Now that is a great total but it is a little discouraging that only 22 people out of 4,000 on this Forum have donated. I know some are waiting for payday and a lot don't come on the Forum very often, but I think we can do better. This is your rescue, it was born here, let's keep it going strong.
> 
> Ginny StP


Woo Hoo! way to step up to the plate, that's a really good start. So, if 1/2% (yes, that's half of one percent) of the forum can raise over $1300, just imagine what 10%, 25% or even 100% could do. :aktion033: Come on keep this going. [My furkids and I donated a few days ago.]


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sure most of the [SIZE=14pt]CANADIANS[/SIZE] on the forum have already donated,

but for those that haven't yet...

[SIZE=14pt]Come on ehhh! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Let's show everyone how much we care in Canada



:[/SIZE]

The herd at Littlefoot (Ontario, Canada) is sending their support

& challenge other Canadians to do the same.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2006)

:aktion033: Thanks Ginny so much,,,,,,,,,,,no appology needed, you were off doing great work!!!!!

(insert megaphone here)

TWO WEEKS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WE GOT TWO WEEKS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!

WEEEEEEEEEEEE CAN DO IT!!!!!!

(megaphone off)

Snail mail folks, mail by tomorrow, Friday,,,,,,,and another $1 is added! Make your money worth more!!!


----------



## Kathy2m (Nov 9, 2006)

From sunny florida and I did paypal GOOD LUCK!!!! Kathy


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 9, 2006)

BUMP :new_multi: BUMP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't forget to include CMHR on your list tomorrow when paying bills!

Tomorrow will be Friday,,,,,,most get paid,,,,,,,,,it will just take one more minute and one more stamp!

Friday Memo

Things to do

Donation for CMHR

There you go,,,,,,no list needed, just print!!!!




:

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

We got a deal for you!!!!!

Lisa has given us some great gifts!!!!!

Sooooooo,

for the next 5 people who donate $25 to CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks

will receive part of their money back!!!!!

The next 5 who donate $25 each to CMHR will get a _$10 gift card from Ozark_!!!! :bgrin I know you need something from there anyway.

Just respond here, say your $25 is on the way,,,,,paypal or US Mail,,,,,,,,,,,so we know when we have the 5 lucky people!!!!!

Don't forget,,,,,,,,,any order with them from now till Thanksgiving,,,,,,Lisa will make a donation for you!

Ozark

Who's first??!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 9, 2006)

lisa thank you so much for your endless support of CMHR. Ozark Mountain has always been so good to us from day 1.

thank you frankie for being our most awesome cheerleader and fundraiser!

and thank you mary lou for allowing us to do this every year on the forum, and having the forum that led to cmhr being created

and thank you to everyone who so unselfishly gives to cmhr

I have *so much* to be thankful for


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 9, 2006)

Well...I sent in ours through paypal this afternoon? Does that count? teehee

Sandy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2006)

I am soooooooooo not the cheerleader type,,,,,,,don't have the looks, or the moves or the short skirt,,,,,only have the mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go,,,,,,,go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,go CMHR!!!!!!

Wooooooohoooooooooooooo

oh gross,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 9, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I upped mine to $25 snail mail out tomorrow.[/SIZE]

CHristy


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 9, 2006)

$50 going out by snail mail tomorrow. If I qualify for the gift card let CMHR have it.

Amanda


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2006)

:aktion033: :lol: :aktion033: :lol:

Woooooooohooooooooo

We have 2 more $10 gift certificates to Ozark left,,,,,,,,donate $25 to CMHR,,,,paypal or US Mail and you will receive your $10 from Ozark to get that horsey thing you have always wanted.

Just reply here so we know when we have used the 2.

Keeeeeeeeep checking, we have a classy gift coming your way!!!!!!



:


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2006)

I like Amanda's idea! :aktion033:

My donation hasn't been sent out yet, so it will go out today, minimum of $25, and please give my Ozark gift certificate to CMHR.

And Frankie, you are an EXCELLENT cheerleader, don't sell yourself short!



:


----------



## RainSong (Nov 10, 2006)

I won't be able to send anything till the 17th at the earliest, but I'll send it when I can. Hoping to manage at least $25, but I've got to manage some X-mas buying first *crosses fingers*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh man, my cheerleading tights are starting to creep,

can you make your donation so I can get these things off??????????? :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Page one has all info!

Thanks




:

Somewhat painful,,,,,,,,,ohhhhhh



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2006)

:saludando: Hi,,,,,,,,,,,,,my names is Prints.






I was born 3 weeks too soon and I could not eat from my horse mom,,,,,so my human mom had to feed me for days and days and days!!!!! And she didn't care. She just did it.

I have been thinking a lot about other horses out there who at birth didn't have a human mom who cared. Do you know what happened to those babies who's human moms didn't take care of them? I have been kind of worried about them. I sure hope all moms take care of their babies,,,,,,,they do, don't they?

So I would like to donate to the $3 Mission of Thanks for those babies who have no one.

I hope it helps.

thanks

V V's Picture Perfect Prints


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 11, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]bumping this up. Come on guys it's only $3. I have a rescue from CMHR and if it weren't for them she probably would have been put to sleep because she couldn't breath in Florida. She has heaves. Well She's been up here in Massachusetts for a little over a year and she's doing great. No real problems. She's off all her meds, no wet hay for almost a year, she's gained weight and she's happy. Please make a little donation. Remember a little goes along way. I know there are many horses out there that don't have loving parents like our horses and if the need arrises and they need our help we want to be there for them. Honey (Trisket) appreciates all the donations that helped her get up here.[/SIZE]

Christy and Honey

These 2 are from when we first got her in September 2005.











This one is from this summer july of 2006.


----------



## jdomep (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi I am Steve Irwin and CMHR found me a great foster home with other donkeys! Without your help I may not be here!






I am a BIG stinker but am finally learning to trust !

Once I sell my stuff on ebay I will donate some more $$...


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 11, 2006)

Just because that pictures of Steve Irwin are so darn cute - I had to go see my mini donkeys (10) and my one mini mule. They all said that they wanted to donate so I am going to send $33 from my donkeys and Sassy (who is the pinto mini donkey in our catalog) said she wanted to donate seperate. She always has to be center of attention. She is going to donate $17 - to make it an even $50 from Ozark Mountain Miniature Donkeys. I will send a check via snail mail.

All you forum members who are owned by your mini donkeys and mini mules - lets show our attitude !!

Lisa - Ozark

PS - if you havent seen Sassy look in the donkey section of our web site.

minitack.com


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: That's the spirit!!!!!! Hecks bess Lisa,,,,,,,you have to keep SOME of the money ou make. :bgrin You're the greatest!!!

All of you are,,,,,,and we all know that each and every person is doing the best they can,,,,and for every $1 or $100 we are more than appreciative.



:



:

We got LESS than 2 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,a few thousand to our goal,,,,,,,,if you have given your $3, I hope you can find a friend or a member who has not been on in a while and remind them of our Mission!!!

My horses won't give me a definate dollar amount,,,,,,,they keep trying to out do each other and it's just getting higher



: I have told them they need to settle soon.

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF YOU!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2006)

As part of our $3 Mission of Thanks,

We yet again have a member who will be paying $1 for each post here, until Sunday at midnight, stating what they are thankful for.

What do you have to do?

Pay nothing.

Just add a reply here why you are thankgul for this year and a dollar will be given to the Mission.

All posts from now, Sat. to Sunday at midnight,,,,,,,,West coast, midnight your time.



:

To get a $1 to CMHR, all you have to do is share.

Tell us why you are thankful, starting with the next post,,,,,,,,until Sunday midnight,,,,,and watch the dollars roll in.

Hearfelt reading too.


----------



## AngieA (Nov 11, 2006)

I am Thankful for being blessed to be able to have the horses I have. I am Thankful for the Dr's that have worked so hard to keep me well enough to go on with my horses and to see that I will have them for many more years!


----------



## twister (Nov 11, 2006)

I am thankful for family, friends, living in a free country, thankful for the soldiers who serve their country to make it free, thankful for my loving animals and on this day Remembrance Day remembering all those who lay down their lives so that we could live in peace.

Yvonne


----------



## RainSong (Nov 11, 2006)

I am thankful for my son, who is my precious little angel-boy. I am thankful for his father who is one of my best friends. I am thankful to be HOME AGAIN, where we belong- no matter how hard it is. I'm thankful I am alive, and that my step-dad survived his heart attack & bypass surgery (almost a year ago, now!).

I'm thankful for finallt having a chance that came true, and thankful to Joanne of Scott Creek for letting me come clean her stalls!!!

Thankful that those I love are finally close by again. Thankful I am only two hours from my other best friend.

So many thanks to be thankful for!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm thankful MOST of ALL for the gift of eternal life in heaven that I will get to spend with my Savior Jesus Christ! I can NEVER thank Him enough for dying that painful death that He died for me! I am also thankful for all the times He has helped me through my day (life as a teenager in these days is NOT easy!) no matter how hard it seemed. I'm thankful for His everlasting grace, love, peace, and joy that He has given me. I am thankful for my family and where I live and that God has blessed me so much that I can have the 9 horses that I have. I am also thankful for my freedom and the great friends that I have. To tell the truth I could go on and on with hundreds of different things I am thankful for, but I'll save you guys the time and stop here. Oh ONE LAST thing.......I thank God for this Forum and ALL the people here!!! I also thank you guys for making this forum possible!!!




: Thanks and God Bless!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for sharing your thoughts.



:

But we have til Midnight tonight, Sunday, west coast time.

We have a member who has a bunch of one's in her pocket, waiting to add more to the total. Just add your thought on being thankful and another dollar goes in!!!!

Will just take a few seconds and I'm sure will make you feel good inside as well!

We all have so much to be thankful for.

Ginny, do we have a weekend total????????? :saludando:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 12, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I am thankful for my family, my animals, and for being alive.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## hairicane (Nov 12, 2006)

I am thankful for my husband and our good friends. Thankful for our beautiful(to me anyway) ranch and our horses and dogs and other critters. Im thankful to wake up each day even if it does hurt to move. At least I can move! Im thankful to be an American and thankful for our Brave soldiers.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 13, 2006)

OH NO, WHAT TIME IS IT! WHAT DAY IS IT! JUST SENT MINE. ALWAYS A DAY LATE, NOW A DOLLAR SHORT. I WILL HAVE TO SEND MORE



NIKKI


----------



## virginia (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm thankful for Carolyn (Frankie)



:

Ginny


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay, here I go just to be of help.



: I have a lot to be thankful for such as a warm cozy home that we share with family and friends. I am thankful for some great kids and a hubby that is always there for me. I am blessed with being owned by some wonderful little horses who give me lots of laughs and pleasure ...always there to love on and giving their best. :bgrin I am thankful for the freedoms that I have with living in this country and being able to make choices. I am thankful for being able to live an independent life and not needing lots of money to make me happy. I am thankful for every persons understanding and help that is given through this forum. I am thankful for being able to learn and grow from each new experience. Aww...so very much to be thankful for.And last but not least, I am thankful for all the men and women who have served this country which has made it possible for all the rest of us to enjoy freedom. :aktion033: :aktion033: They are the best!!



: Mary


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

:bgrin :lol:

Thank you for your responses,,,,,,,,it looks like we'll have another $10 going to CMHR for your responses of thanks!!!!!! Thank you to the forum member who made that offer.



:

Make sure to check back,,,,,,,,,,,starting tomorrow, for the last 10 days of our mission,,,,,,we have a special gift EACH day!!!!!!!!!

You have got to have them!!!!



:

It will kind of be like the 10 days of Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2006)

Man,,,,,,,,,I still haven't seen my other Hoosiers,,,,,,,,,,, 

We had tons of rain this year,,,,,,,,,so I know hay is out there,,,,,,,,others are not as fortunate.

My horses are donating $3 a piece,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but Prints,,,,,,,,she always gives more and just can not make up her mind.

I challenge all Hoosiers to do the same,,,,,,,or what you can do.



:

Watch for our gifts starting tomorrow!

Ginny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we need a total,,,,,,,,,,please.



:


----------



## virginia (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok Frankie!! Here it is

An Update as of 11/13/06

WE HAVE BROKEN THE $2000 MARK YIPPEE!! :new_multi: :new_multi:

WE HAVE A GRAND TOTAL OF $2,044.08

YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST



:

AND THAT INCLUDES 12 MORE DONATORS... :aktion033: !!

GINNY


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh man!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Very encouraging,,,,,,,,,,as so many are very busy and don't get their contributions out until late.

The end of the Mission is always higher,,,,,,,,so I know we can make our goal,,,,,I'm feeling good about it!!!!




:



:

:saludando: YOU,,,,,,,,, :saludando: Yes, you! Don't wait too long,,,,,,,,

WE GOT A WEEK AND A HALF PEOPLE,,,,,,,A WEEK AND A HALF!!!!!!!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

:saludando: INDIANA PEOPLE,,,,

Prints has decided on her donation!!!!!!

Prints will match dollar for dollar all donations made today by a resident of Indiana.

If 3 Indiana people give a total of $80,,,,,,,(example) Prints will too donate $80.

That is a match dollar for dollar, today Tuesday, by all/any Indiana residents.

Oh,,,,Prints is loaded, never spends her allowance!!!!!

She's waiting, her piggy bank is busting!!!






Go find a Hoosier,,,,,,,let them know.



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

Elegant gifts for you, your farm or a gift for a friend or secret santa!!!!!

Connie and Tim Ballard of Cherokee Stables and Engraving Cherokee Stables

have GENEROUSLY donated 4 candy dishes made by Libby. These are high quality glassware AND Connie will engrave the name of your farm,,,,,,,,,,or what ever you request on the Candy Dish.

Buy one for your secret santa,,,have their farm name put on it,,,,,,,that would be an awesome gift.



:

Shown is 2 examples. The other two are very similiar. There are 4 total.











The next 4 people who respond and would love to have this classy gift,,,,,,,,express your donation of $25 or more and respond to the thread saying your donation is for CMHR and the Engraved Candy Dish,,,,,,,it's yours!!!!

We will get with you to see what information you would like engraved on the dish.

Thanks again Connie and Tim SOOOOOOOO MUCH!

www.cherokeestables.com

These can be purchased by either paypal or snail mail,,,,,,just respond telling us,,,,,and we will verify with Ginny when received.


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 14, 2006)

Frankie said:


> The next 4 people who respond and would love to have this classy gift,,,,,,,,express your donation of $25 or more and respond to the thread saying your donation is for CMHR and the Engraved Candy Dish,,,,,,,it's yours!!!!
> 
> We will get with you to see what information you would like engraved on the dish.
> 
> Thanks again Connie and Tim SOOOOOOOO MUCH!


I have spoken with my Minis and my geriatric chickens and they would like to donate $53.00 to CMHR. On my way to Pay Pal right now.

Sue


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 14, 2006)

I havent seen any Wisconsin members either.

So I am sending a $25. donation to CMHR

Jeri


----------



## justjinx (Nov 14, 2006)

Add my $30. I either own or co-own 10 horses so here it comes by snail mail! jennifer (Wisconsin)

I know Qtrrae has already donated. Thanks, Donna!

And I will have my secert santa person's horse's name engraved on the candy dish---thank you CMHR and Cherokee Stables!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 14, 2006)

COME ON WI!! :bgrin

We can get in here too!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

This is GREAT!



justjinx said:


> Add my $30. I either own or co-own 10 horses so here it comes by snail mail! jennifer (Wisconsin)
> 
> I know Qtrrae has already donated. Thanks, Donna!)


:aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks Justjinx! :bgrin I forgot about Donna's  ....Sorry Donna.....Thank You Donna!

Maybe can rally more from WI....


----------



## justjinx (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, here is the deal!

For every WISCONSIN person that donates by midnight tonight I will donate an EXTRA dollar per person. I sent an email out to the other Pondlakes Stable people so lets see what we can do!

OK, Jeri, I am including you, too, so you are an additional $1 to my offer. and since Donna (Qtrrae) donated already I will put in $1 for her!

OK, lets go Wisconsin! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Pandora (Nov 14, 2006)

I own or coown 6 minis and 2 big horses so will be sending in an even $25 when I get home tonite via paypal.

And I'm from Pondlake Stables.

Edit: I forgot I'm expecting a coowned baby next year so will thrown in $3 for the baby also. So expect $28 from me! The extra dollar will be from my kitties and dog.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer :bgrin

COME ON WISCONSIN!! :bgrin

Wish I could do more, but Lay-off season is here for me..




: Thankfully it is rotating Lay-off so its not as tough as being laid off for the winter.



:

Jeri


----------



## RainSong (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump...!

Donating when I can- I'll post when I manage


----------



## justjinx (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, Melissa!

Jeri, like they say, even $3 helps so you ARE doing alot!

We can do this WISCONSIN!

jennifer :saludando:


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Nov 14, 2006)

i am donating $30 to CMHR and CHEROKEE STABLES by snail mail!

that's $3 per mini and the rest is from my perchie!





thanks CMHR and Cherokee Stables!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Ashley! That perchie of yours, Moose, is as generous as he is big!



:

jennifer :saludando:

ok, so that is $4 extra so far...c'mon, Wisconsin, make me pay!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :lol: :lol:

That's our 4,,,,for the Engraved Candy Dish!!!!!!

Wooooooooo hoooooooooo

Thanks soooooooooo much Connie and Tim!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Uhhhhh,,,,,,,,,go WI ,,,,,,uhhhhhhhhhhh Indiana,,,,,,,,,,Go Indiana,,,,,,,,,

Where are you??????



:



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

Please make sure all snail mail is sent to Ginny,

Virginia St. Pierre

735 Chestnut Lane

Berryville, VA 22611

Checks payable to CMHR,,,,,,,,any item you purchase,,,,,,,still send all money to Ginny.

We will verify with Ginny,,,,,,,,,and you will receive an email,,,,,,,or just send me a pm,,,,,,,with what you want engraved on your candy dish and where it is to be mailed out to, address, after completed. :aktion033:


----------



## justjinx (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, Linda Low, a Pondlake Stables boarder, and friend, just paypaled $20 to CMHR for this event even tho she is not a Forum member so that makes 5 from Wisconsin. Thank you, Linda! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 14, 2006)

YAHOO!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

GO WISCONSIN!!!! :bgrin :aktion033:

THANK YOU TO ALL THE WISCONSIN FORUM MEMBERS & OTHERS FOR DONATING! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Jeri


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

Well,,,,,,,,the state of WI sure has stepped up :aktion033: :aktion033:

What about the other 49????? And Canada,,,,,,,and other countries???????

Do we have a cheerleader from any of those places?????

LET'S HEAR FROM YOU!!!!

Can anyone beat WI,,,,,,,they sure have done great!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

Prints still has a full piggy bank,,,,,,,,,no Indiana folks have taken her up on her offer.

Make a donation by tonight,,,,by a Hoosier,,,and Prints will match it,,,,,,,dollar for dollar!!!!

She is so caring,,,,,,,let her give.......



:


----------



## justjinx (Nov 14, 2006)

Carolyn--maybe your Indiana people are just at work and will donate tonight when they get done with chores so Prints can spend the money burning a hole in her piggy bank! I bet that is the case! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2006)

Ginny,,,,,,,,,,those WI people sure were busy today,,,,,,,,,do we have a new total????????

Thanks to you ALL!!!!!!!

Another gift tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Check back!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh man guys,,,,,,you've GOT to help me out here, put me out of my misery.



:

I have been dubbed the CMHR Cheerleader,,,,,,,I'm really trying hard, but I'm not the type. It's a sad, sad, pitiful sight. :cold:

Just yesterday I was doing a little CMHR cheer,,,,,,,,I finished with the splits,,,,,,,,,,,,,and I got stuck,,,,,,,what a sight to see. Here I am,,,,,,50 years old, down on the ground in the splits and I CAN'T GET UP!!!!!!! It may of not been so bad,,,,,,but I was outside and IT WAS muddy!!! Prints and Jazz were laughing at me,,,,,,,can't say I blame them.





Two days ago it was a front flip that landed me on my back. OUCH!!!!!



:

And I can not begin to tell you how uncomfortable these cheerleading tights are after wearing them for almost 2 weeks, stinky too.



:

So please,



: give to the CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks so I can get these tights off and NOT have to perform anything going backward. I might get hurt.



:

HELP ME,,,,,,,



:



:



: ,,,,HIT PAYPAL TODAY!!!!!!!!!

:risa8: :new_rofl: :risa8: :new_rofl:

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## justjinx (Nov 15, 2006)

We had another Wisconsin person send in money, Cyndia of Pondlake Stables, so that makes our Wisconsin total 6! So, besides the $30 from my horses I am sending in an extra $6. Thank you everyone from Wisconsin who donated--you are all terrific people! jennifer :saludando:

I KNOW I should quiet down now, but what about the Minnesota people? C'Mon! I will donate $1 per Minnesota person that donates in the next 48 hours IF you beat Wisconsin. SO, more than 6 of you MN people have to donate! Make me give my money away! :lol:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2006)

We got a challenge!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Fran,,,,,,,,,an Ohio person is challenging all Ohio and Michigan residents,,,,,because this weekend is THE big game. Ohio State and Michigan!!!!!

If you are sooooooooo sure of your team,,,,,,,,speak now, or stay off the band wagon. lol

Post here: Ohio folks,,,,,,,,,if you do NOT win,,,,,,,,you have to make a donation,, at least $3 to CMHR,,,,,,,,Michigan people,,,,,,,if you do NOT win,,,,,,,,,,,you have to make a donation of $3 to CMHR.

So,,,,,,,,who in Michigan and Ohio are SO sure their teams will win,,,,,post here and say,,,,,,My team is the best and I have taken this challenge!!!????

Need your post before game time



:



:

Expect to see you after the game,,,,even if it is to crawl and ask for mercy as your team has lost! :lol:


----------



## kaykay (Nov 15, 2006)

oh now this is easy cus we all know *ohio *will win hehehehehehehe


----------



## virginia (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey everybody time for another update!

Got one more check and 4 more Paypals

so our total is now up to $2,122.08 :new_multi: :new_multi:

We're creeping up there and I haven't gotten to town today to pick up my mail so it should be higher soon.

Love you all...!



:

Ginny


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2006)

Do a little dance,,,,,,,, :488: :488:

Make a little love,,,,,,,



:



:



:



:

get down tonight,,,, :aktion033: :aktion033: get down tonight!!!! :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:

Get down, get down, get down,,,,,,,get down tonight!!!!!!!!




:



: 



:



:

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I can't really sing.

But that is AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 15, 2006)

Frankie said:


> Oh man guys,,,,,,you've GOT to help me out here, put me out of my misery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2006)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: Michigan people,,,,,,,,,I think the Ohio people think you are running scared,,,,,,,,no MI takers on the big game!!!!!!!!!

If you KNOW your team is going to win,,,,,,,take the challange,,,,,,,,,,,post here your team will win,,,,,,,but if they don't,,,,,,,,,,,,you pay CMHR!!!!!!! But they won't lose,,,,,,,huh????????






Thanks to Ginny for keeping up with all this and giving us totals!!!! She is greatly appreciated!!!!

We aren't quite half way there,,,,,,,,,,,,,and we soooooooo need to be, with only ONE WEEK to go!!!!!!

You're sitting here, just reading,,,,,,,,,,,,hit that paypal button!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

MONEY,,,,,,MONEY,,,,,,,,,,MONEY,,,,,,,,,,,

WE NEED MONEY...............................Please???

Only gotta listen for one more week!




:



: Oh,,,,,did I mention we need money??????

I see you,,,,, :saludando: ,,,,,,YES,,,,,,,YOU,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,it's about that time of the Mission,,,,,,,,,I go looking for people,



: ,,and I see a bunch of you on line right now,,,,,,,,you can't hide,,,,,,I'll find you!!!!!!!!!

My suggestion,,,,,,,,,donate now and off your back I stay,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'll give you time, the hunting begins in a few days,,,,,,, :new_shocked: ,,,,,,,,,,and boy are you easy to find!!!!!! :lol: :bgrin

And no,,,,,I don't beg,,,,,,,just demand!!!!!! :lol:

You are going to be soooooo busy with the Holidays next week,,,,,,take the time,,,donate now.




:



: Luv you all!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]WE GOT ONE WEEK PEOPLE,,,,,,,ONE WEEK!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## OhHorsePee (Nov 16, 2006)

:aktion033: GO BUCKS! WOO HOO! We WILL rock the socks off the Wolverines! Sorry Michigan people but you might as well have your boys stay home.

Fran


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: It's gift time for today!!!!!!!!!!!

We have 3 brand new halters,,,,,,,,,,,they are black nylon with leather trim,,,,,,,,,,,,did I mention brand new, never worn, still have the tag on them!!!!






We have 3,,,,,,,,,,,all a size large,,,,,,,,,,regular miniature large.

They will go to the next 3 people who post here and say they are donating $25 each to the CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks.



:

Just post here,,,,,,,,you may pay by paypal or by snail mail!!!!

Please read the posts before you to make sure you are one of the 3,,,,,,but I will try and get back to watch and let you know when we have our 3. :lol:

And a HUGE thank you to Connie and Tim Ballard from Cherokee Stables who have donated these brand new halters.

They really are nice halters,,,,,,,,,,,Connie and Tim are too!!!!(nice)

Thanks Cherokee Stables and Engraving!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 16, 2006)

Okay Frankie, I can squeeze out $25.00 from this weeks budget for such a good cause and I can use the halter for a gift at Christmas....aww two birds with one stone!



: Mary


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2006)

Also, don't forget.

Lisa from Ozark Ozark is still giving CMHR a donation for every order placed with her until Thanksgiving day.

Thanks again Lisa for all you do. :aktion033:

I know your horses need new halters,,,,,,,and it's about time you replaced that broken down cart,,,,,,,and what wonderful, informative books she has!!!!!!!

Your secret santa needs a gift from you,,,,,from Ozark!!!!!

Mary,,,,,,,,,,,thank you!!!!!!! It's a really nice halter.


----------



## kdtexas (Nov 16, 2006)

Okay, I'll take you up on the halter offer and give $25.00 to such a great cause!! I'll go to the web site now and use paypal!

thanks!

K. D. Sword

18731 Casper Drive

Spring, TX 77373


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

KD

Thanks sooooo much!!!!!!!!!

We got one halter left to go!!!!!!!

For just $25,,,,,,and a good cause,,,,,,,,you get a nice halter!!!!!!!

Are we having fun or WHAT???????!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leeana (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll take the last one for $25 Frankie. I'll have the check in the mail tommarow or i may get it in through paypal here in a second if i can.

Who do i send the check to through snail mail and who do i send my address to?

Thanks Frankie!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Nov 16, 2006)

Ohhhhh....we don't give a darn for the whole state of Michigan,

the whole state of Michigan,

the whole state of Michigan,

We don't give a darn for the whole state of Michigan,

we're from O-hi-O

We're from O-hi-O (O-H!)

We're from O-hi-O (I-Ooooooh)

We don't give a darn for the whole state of Michigan

we're from O-hi-O

*[SIZE=14pt]GO BUCKS[/SIZE]*

Come on Michigan people. Show us you are not shaking in your boots!

Fran


----------



## Leeana (Nov 16, 2006)

For every touchdown Ohio makes i'm sending in $3 to





Time to start racking up those points buckeyes





I had to join in on the little bet some myself


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks Leeane,,,,,,,,,,Ginny's address is on page 1,,,,,,or the CMHR website.

PM me your address so we can send out halter when Ginny receives money!!!!!!!

We are getting closer and closer, BUT we got a long way to go and in one week!!!!!!!

Go Ohio,,,,,,,,,,Go Michigan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I don't care,,,,,,,,it all goes to CMHR!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I wasn't going to do this because the other game got started,,,,,,,,but I just gotta!!! There is way too many Texas people on here, die hard Dallas fans,,,,,,,,,,but the colts are about to teach them how to play real football!!!!!! :bgrin

Indianapolis :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: and Dallas



: !!!!!!!!

When the Colts win,,,,,,I'll donate another $10 for their 10th win this season,,,,,oh, and remaining the only undefeated team in the NFL!!!!! :lol: If and we know it won't happen,,,,,,Dallas wins,,,,,I'll double it!!!!!

GO COLTS!!!!! GO CMHR!!!!!!!!!

NOW,,,,,,,,,,,,WHERE ARE MY INDIANA PEOPLE?????? DON'T HAVE TO BE,,,,,JUST A COLTS FAN!!!!

SO DALLAS,,,,,,,,,WHATCHA GOT??????


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

To all that have any gift certificate or other gift coming to you from this Mission.

PLEASE make sure you PM me.

If you have already with all the below info,,,,,,,,I have it.

I need what you won,,,,,,,,,your name and address where to mail the gift,,,,,,,,and if it was an ingraved dish,,,,,,what you want ingraved on the dish.

I also need if you paid for your donation through paypal or snail mail. It will make it much easier for us to look for it if we knew how it was given.

:aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks so much to each and every one of you,,,,,,you are THE best group of people I have ever been involved with!!!

You are just the best!!!!



: :bgrin


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

:new_shocked: It is the last payday till our Mission is complete............

have you completed your mission?



:

Have you donated?



:

Easy,,,,,,,,,they pay you,,,,,,,,,you pay CMHR,,,,,,,,,we're all good!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Look around,,,,,,,,,,,I bet you have $3 in your cushions, or under your car seat!!!!!!!!

We only ask for $3!!!!! You would be amazed at what the end total is,,,,,,,,,,just $3 at a time.



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

Where are the out of US folks????

You can donate,,,,,,,we had several last year!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

We are pretty far from our goal,,,,,,,about $3,000 short. It is such an important dollar amount,,,,,,,many minis to help.

So all we need is 1000 more members to offer their $3 for the Mission!

We have gotten NO donations yet today. :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Please take the time,,,,,,,,your $3 will do such good work,,,,,,,I promise,,,,,,,,and thank you.



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

:new_shocked: Ok,,,,,,,some friends of mine are in trouble.

I have NOT heard from them,,,,,,,I said I'd come and get you if you didn't come here first.



:

Off to my email address book!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## virginia (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm going out of town for the weekend. Gonna go look at property in TN YAY!

So here is our current total as of this morning 11/16

WE ARE HALF WAY to the goal that carolyn set for us. :aktion033: :aktion033:

:new_multi: :new_multi: $2,525.08 :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

More and more people are donating and the checks are starting to come in. There's been a lot pledged and I expect our total to go over the $3000 by Monday morning. Keep those challanges going and please remember the $3 donation is just as important to us as any other.

See you Monday morning!!!



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

Boy oh boy are we going to have fun while Ginny is away,,,,,

but YOU, have to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please please ohhhhhhhh please!!!!!




:



:

No measley $3000 for us,,,,,,,, :no: :no:

Monday,,,,for Ginny,,,,,,,,,up to ,,,,,,,,$4000

Don't shake your head no at me.

WE CAN DO THIS,

you've been waiting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,go for it!!!!!!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Nov 17, 2006)

Isn't there a Michigan fan or two out there somewhere that will take our challenge?? Is there any Michigan fans??? Boy, I guess not. 

Fran


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 17, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]COME ON GUYS!!! WE CAN DO THIS, WE NEED TO DO THIS. I KNOW MONEY CAN BE TIGHT, BUT I'M SURE THAT YOU HAVE CHANGE LYING AROUND THAT ADDS UP TO AT LEAST $3. cHECK THE CAR, THE SOFA, YOUR RAINY DAY JAR. TELL YOUR FRIENDS THAT LOVE YOUR MINIS, BUT DON'T HAVE ANY OF THEIR OWN THAT CMHR NEEDS DONATIONS SO WE CAN HELP ANY MINI THAT NEEDS US. [/SIZE]

I'LL BE TELLING MY 4-H GROUP MONDAY NIGHT AND HOPE FULLY HAVE MORE MONEY FOR YOU THEN. IT'LL BE SNAIL MAIL THOUGH.

LET'S GO, LET'S GO, LET'S GO. FOR GO YOUR XL DUNKIN DONUTS COFFEE FOR A DAY. WE NEED EVERYONE'S HELP. I'M ON MY HANDS AND KNEES BEGGIN' PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE WITH SUGAR ON TOP




:



:



:



:



:. I KNOW WE CAN GET UP TO AT LEAST $4000 BY MONDAY WITH EVERYONE'S HELP.

CHRISTY


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked:

There is about to be a BIG,,,,,,,,HUGE announcement from a club,,,,,,,,,,and I mean big. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: It is so big it knocked me off my chair and I can't get up,,,,,this is way way big :new_shocked:

I mean big :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

I will let them announce as they have been so very kind, generous,,,,,,,,and a whole bunch more words along that line that I can't even think of right now



:

I can't keep the secret long,,,,,,,so I hope to see them soon!!!!

Its big now!!!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 17, 2006)

I am very proud to be able to announce and to challenge. Thank you Frankie.

[SIZE=14pt]EAST COAST MINIATURE HORSE CLUB  [/SIZE]

has donated $500 and with an added donation from a special member, Dr Thomas Clarkson of $100 we have sent a total of $600 to CMHR. We as a club challenge all miniature horse clubs from all over the world to at least make a donation, no matter how big, you never know when one day it could be your horses that need the help. We can't control all circumstances. So lets see if we can get Frankie and the minis over the $4000 that she wants. There aren't that many days left.

We have alot of members that are on the LB forum and they should all be proud of themselves as well, its their time and work that has enabled us to do this.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 17, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: NICE JOB. i'M PUTTING OUT THE WORD SLOWLY BUT SURELY.

CHRISTY


----------



## kaykay (Nov 17, 2006)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you guys are the best!!!!!! thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok all you clubs,,,,,,,,no matter what registry you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have some pretty big shoes to fill. We hope you'll get with your boards and see if they will take this challenge!!!!

We can not thank the East Coast Club enough,,,,,there are just no words for their generosity. Thank you just doesn't seem to be enough. So what ever words are greater than that,,,,,that's the words I'm sending. You have no idea how great it is to do a job and not have to worry about finances, you all have done that for CMHR. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

There honestly are horses not going hungry tonight because of you.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok,,,,,,,,,,we are trying for $4000 by Monday,,,,,,big surprise for Ginny!!!!! :aktion033: She is doing a lot of work keeping track of all this.

My best figure right now is right around $3200,,,,,,,,so more to go by Monday,,,,,,,,,but there is NO doubt in my mind you guys can do it!!!!!!!!! It just takes your $3,,,,,and others $3.

Actual goal for this 2006 $3 Mission of Thanks is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,$5,555.55 :aktion033: :aktion033:

AND,,,,,,,,,,,we have more gifts to come!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2006)

Whew,,,,,,,,,I am one tired puppy,,,,,,,,,

but would love to see a few more donatins before bed time. :lol:

Do you have one????

I know we are all thankful for something this year, show your thanks by giving your $3.

Greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!

For those of you way sick of me,,,,,,,,,I kind of am too,,,,



:

Money shuts me up!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2006)

Can' twait for _the_ game to be over and see who owes us what!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

To be honsest,,,,,,,,,,,if Ohio doesn't win,,,,,,,,,CMHR will get more money.



:



:

So I'm not rooting for either team,,,,,,,,,,,just CMHR



:



:

Ohio could really help us meet $4000 by Monday!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2006)

:aktion033: Do we have a training deal for you!!!!

Belinda Bagby of Cross Country Farms and B and B training has given a month training for this mission!!!!!

Cross Country Farm

Location: Hot Springs, AR

:aktion033: :aktion033:

This is how it will work.

For all of Belinda's policies, you need to make sure and check with her.

You *MUST commit* to 2 months of training,,,much better for your horse that way.



:

You pay Belinda $300 for one month,,,,,,,,$325 for shetland,,,,,,,(that in itself is a good price for a top trainer)

You pay CMHR only $150 for the 2nd month.

So your total price for 2 months of training would be $450,,,,,,,or $475 for a sheltland.

CMHR month price is the same for miniature or shetland.

Any transport is up to you,,,,,while at Belinda's vet and farrier bills are additional. For any further questions on the training itself, you need to get in touch with Belinda.

CMHR $150 would be payable now,,,,,,$300 to Belinda due when arrangements worked out.

NO PLACE ELSE IN THE WORLD CAN YOU GET THIS QUALITY OF TRAINING AT THIS PRICE!!!

Please get all questions answered before saying you will take this training special.

Belinda,,,,,turn your email on!!!!!!!!

Cross Country Farms

Email and phone number at the bottom of her first page.

Thanks Belinda for your continued support of CMHR!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 18, 2006)

Remember when you are placing an order with us at Ozark Mountain Minitack.com to mention the donation to CMHR. Any order placed by the end of this pledge drive will put money into the CMHR. But you must mention it either on the phone or in comments on the web orders. I do not know all of your "real" names so I cant go through orders. I have caught a few but know there are more. If you forgot let me know by PM and I will pull those orders for donation.

Thanks !!!!

LisaB - Ozark


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 18, 2006)

My eight horses just donated 3 dollars each!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks Lisa soooooooooo much!!!!!!

Please visit her site,,,,,,Ozark I know your horse is in need of something,,,,,what a great time to buy!!!!!!

Also, make sure to check page 15 of this thread for a training offer!!!!!

Best I can tell,,,,,,,,,we are at around $3,280

we need $4,000 by Monday for a huge surprise for Ginny!!!!!!

Sunday will need to be a BIG paypal day,,,,,,,,,,,and hope that Sat. mail contained some that will help to make the Monday morning total. :lol:

And yip,,,,,,more gifts to come!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 18, 2006)

Frankie said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks Lisa soooooooooo much!!!!!!
> 
> Please visit her site,,,,,,Ozark I know your horse is in need of something,,,,,what a great time to buy!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Okay, I already sent in a donation at the beginning but I'll be sending another one now





Though my horses didn't go hungry, I do know what it's like to get in a spot where you might need to find homes.

Liz


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks soooooo much Liz,,,,,can't help but love the two-timers!!! :lol:

Gift time!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

We have this gorgeous all leather halter, tan, it is a miniature size small (up to yearling). Very nice!

And donated again my Connie and Tim Ballard of Cherokee Stables and Engraving of Ohio!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Cherokee Stables and Engraving

Respond here with a $30 donation and it's yours!!!!!!!






Please watch for responsed before yours.

We also have a set of racing numbers for your miniature!!!!!






Respond here with a $15 donation per each set of numbers!!!

These have been scaled down for a miniature and look just like the real thing. These would look great on your horses racing in a parade.



:

And again,,,,,,,,,,,a HUGE thank you to Connie and Tim of Cherokee Stables in Ohio for this donation.



:

It's Sunday,,,,you're just relaxing inside,,,,,reading the forum, drinking your cup of coffee,,,,,,don't need one of the gifts,,,,,,but you haven't yet donated, but have meant too,,,,,,,,,,,now is a great time!!!!! Why???? Cause we are almost out of time!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2006)

These are some great gifts guys!!!!!!

Can't go shopping today??? Well,,,,,,,,you can here!!!!!!! :aktion033:

Got your Secret Santa gift yet?????

If you have not donated because you think your $3 isn't that much. Please let me assure you, that $3 is worth a bunch!!!!! Combined with others it is worth so much.

So please know your $3 is a huge contribution!! It is a great donation and greatly appreciated!



:


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok, I've already donated but I LOVE that halter!! I'll send out another $30!


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm thinking I may have to go shopping at Ozark... There are a couple little things I want, so I'm sure I can get in the minimum order to help CMHR a little more. [i sent a Paypal donation earlier, now I'll do a little shopping and help some more.]


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2006)

chandab said:


> I'm thinking I may have to go shopping at Ozark... There are a couple little things I want, so I'm sure I can get in the minimum order to help CMHR a little more. [i sent a Paypal donation earlier, now I'll do a little shopping and help some more.]


Man, those items just flew into my shopping cart, left and right. I didn't realize how many things I just couldn't live without. :lol:


----------



## kaykay (Nov 19, 2006)

tim and connie thank you so much!!! what a beautiful halter.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2006)

:aktion033: You guys are just the best, no better way to put it!!!!

We need something, ask for something, sometimes ask for more and there you are.




:

I don't think we hit the $4000 for tomorrow, but boy we sure did try.

And there will be $20 more coming from me,,,,,my colts lost today,,,,,,but only because the field judge doesn't know the rule about pass interferance.



: He must of thought our receiver was a offensive lineman. Or maybe it was the official who called face mask on one of our players, but the replay showed the offensive player had a hold of his fask mask first.



:

No matter,,,,,,,,,more money for CMHR.

We still have the racing numbers avalable,,,,,,,see page 16,,,,,,,,,,and yes,,,,,,,,,,,,more gifts to come!!!!!! :aktion033:

We only got 4 more days people,,,,,,,,,,,4 more days!!!!

Do you have $3 worth of thanks??


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2006)

:aktion033: It sure is getting late,

buuuuuuuut, Pay pal is still open. :aktion033:

HIT THAT BUTTON! :aktion033:

HIT THAT BUTTON! :aktion033:

HIT THAT BUTTON! :aktion033:

HIT THAT BUTTON! :aktion033:

HIT THAT BUTTON! :aktion033:

HIT THAT BUTTON! :aktion033:


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 19, 2006)

Got a little happy on ebay today :bgrin but had enough left in the paypal account for $6.00 :bgrin


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 20, 2006)

Its our pleasure to donate some gifts for the annual fundraising campaign for CMHR....it is not only a good cause...but it is well managed too....hats off to everyone involved. It is a big job bugging everyone like Frankie does... :bgrin but she does a darn good job at it and it is really great to have someone shepherding the cause.

I'll have my shipping labels ready....and head off to the post office soon as we get everything tabulated.

Sorry your Colts lost yesterday Frankie....we Ohio folks were pretty happy with our Bucks...close game...was fun!


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 20, 2006)

Ladies you are all amazing for running such a fantastic organisation. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Im not really sure what to do..I would LOVE to be able to help but being all the way over here in NZ and only being 16 and creditcardless makes it tricky. Oh and the fact that our money is diff. to your money :lol:

Do you think I could still try and send some money in the mail? Im not sure if Marty ever got the card I sent her so I dont know how successful It would be but I think I'll give it a go. I know im very late and you will have to exchange the money but what do you think?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2006)

[SIZE=24pt]WE[/SIZE]

GOT

THREE

DAYS

PEOPLE,,,,

ONLY

THREE

DAYS


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2006)

Ginny, has not checked in yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,shhhhhhhhhhh

You have time to slip your Paypal donation in before she gets to us with our Monday total.

She is going to be :new_multi: :new_multi: over this total!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2006)

They did so well,,,,,,,,,,we got 3 more from Connie and Tim!

These wonderful halters are a size large. They are nylon with real leather trim.

We have just 3 remaining,,,,,,,just reply and say you are giving $25 to CMHR to receive this halter.

BUT, if you purchased one before, and you want a second one just like it, it is $20. We will verify a first one was purchased.

So next 3 people,,,,,,,,,,,it's yours. Make sure to respond here!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2006)

These are great halters guys,,,,,,,at a great price and for a great cause!!!!! :aktion033:

And,,,,,,,,,,more gifts to come!!!



:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2006)

Has anyone seen Ginny????

Is she back in action?????

Can't wait to see a total!!!!!!!!!!!

Make sure to check the last few pages of this thread for gifts,,,,,,and oh,,,,,,,tomorrow, Tuesday, is going to be a lots of gift, gift day!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Westwood Farms (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok , Ok, I have waited long enough. Mine is coming for a halter!!

Thanks for everything ya'll do!!!

Edited to say, heck, I forgot to add my new address, I think....


----------



## virginia (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm back, I'm back, I'm back!!! Found me a place in TN whoowhee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, on to important stuff.

We now have 53 Donors for a fabulous total of

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: (((( Insert total here ))))) :new_multi: :new_multi:

You guys are great!!!!!!

continued next post!

LOL Just kidding



: :aktion033: :lol: :bgrin








:



:

:new_multi: :new_multi: $$3,452 :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Thank you Guys

Ginny


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 21, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]My 4-H group donated $9, thus far. We will be having donation box at all our events we go to and do and any time we sell something we will have our box out. PLus I have $5 from plaques also. But I'll make it an even total of $15.[/SIZE]

Christy

It's coming by snail mail.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks Ginny so much for the total!!!!

We are getting there!!!! But only TWO days to go!!!!

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: Only two days to go!!!

We still have 2 halters left, with the leather trim. $25



NEW GIFT:

Ahsley Harris,,,,,,a trainer from Brookville OH is offering a private lesson for you!!!! Ashley has more National Championships than I could ever count!

You may take a private with Ashley for 2 hours, or 2 lessons an hour a piece and you may take 1-2 horses with you. The lesson must be used by the first of May.

Cost: $50 to CMHR

Take a horse you just need help with in manners, or have Ashley train you how to show in most classes. You may take up to 2 horses with you. Do you train your own horses, but need some touch up,,,,,,,,this could do that for you.

This is an awesome opportunity for you!!!!!!! 2 hours with a great trainer.

Just respond here,,,,,,,,that you want the lesson, and $50 is on it's way to CMHR!!!!

Thank you Ashley so much for your support!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2006)

Make sure to check at least the last 3 pages for any gifts we have left!!!!!!

We have several that are still avaliable.

Yet another gift from Connie and Tim :aktion033: :aktion033:

This wonderful Tack Plaque!!!!!!

What a great gift for a trainer, or friend with a special horse and needs this for shows!!

Will engrave with horses name!!!! 8x10 marble front.

Respond with a $30 donation to CMHR!!!!!!!!

Thanks again Connie and Tim of Cherokee Stables of Ohiol :aktion033: :lol: :aktion033: :lol:


----------



## justjinx (Nov 21, 2006)

Connie and Tim, you guys deserve a big thank you as does everyone else who has donated! Ozark, too! Thanks from all of us! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## JanBKS (Nov 21, 2006)

*My $50.00 is on it's way via PayPal, Please sign me up for the training with *

Ahsley Harris in OH, I know nothing about showing mini's and would like to get my Ranger Blue colt started to show in the spring.

What a great deal, I will be enjoying that lesson.

Thanks Jan


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks Jan,,,,,,,,I know Ashley will do a great job for you.

I will get her contact info to you so you can get it set up.

More nice gifts to go!!!!!!!!

WE ONLY HAVE 2 DAYS :new_shocked:


----------



## virginia (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Frankie, a friend of mine Margaret is going to make a donation + that will cover the cost of that last Leather Halter from Connie & Tim.......I'll send you the addy

Got another $100 today!!!!

Ginny


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

Ginny, I am pretty sure the all leather halter is gone,,,,,,,but we do have one halter left WITH leather trim.

\

[SIZE=24pt][/SIZE]

WE GOT ONE DAY PEOPLE,,,,,,,,,,,,ONE DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2006)

PLEASE CHECK WITH THE THREAD "HECK WITH CHRISMAS PRESENTS" STARTED BY ME,

FOR THE FINAL DAY OF THE MISSION!!!!!!!! GREAT GIFTS THERE, GO CHECK THEM OUT!!!!!

RESPOND ON THAT THREAD FOR THE GIFTS, NOT HERE!!!!!

THANKS TO ALL, SO VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:





:



:



:


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 22, 2006)

We are sending 100.00 via paypal.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Dawn


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Dawn, thanks so very much and wishing your family and farm the best of Thanksgivings!!!!

So you know,,,,,,,,you can still mail out donations in the US snail mail.

We will not have a Grand Total for about 12-14 days as we want to make sure all is turned in and all are included. :aktion033:


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess I got my dates mixed up and I told the girls in the office that any orders received by midnight on Sunday would be applied to the CMHR fund raiser. SO even though the fund drive might end today we will pay on any order received either by the phone or by web through Sunday Midnight. Please make sure you mention CMHR fund raiser either in the comments section on the web or tell whoever takes your order on the phone.

I hope everybody has a wonderful Thanksgiving !!!

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2006)

Lisa,

Thanks so much for your support,,,,,,,,I know your giving will be given back to you many times over!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Happy, happy Thanksgiving to you!!!!


----------



## minimama (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, so every year so far I have been one of the ones keeping this thread bumped up and rooting everyone on. This year has been kind of tough financially and I have felt guilty that I cannot donate like I usually do. But, I am sitting here feeling sorry for myself and I decided that instead of my kids getting me a Christmas present I would donate $100 to CMHR and that will be my Christmas present from them this year.

So, from all of us at Gypsy Winds Ranch, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!! And $100 was just sent in by Paypal.

Happy Turkey Day to Everybody!!!!

Stacy


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2006)

minimama said:


> Ok, so every year so far I have been one of the ones keeping this thread bumped up and rooting everyone on. This year has been kind of tough financially and I have felt guilty that I cannot donate like I usually do. But, I am sitting here feeling sorry for myself and I decided that instead of my kids getting me a Christmas present I would donate $100 to CMHR and that will be my Christmas present from them this year.
> 
> So, from all of us at Gypsy Winds Ranch, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!! And $100 was just sent in by Paypal.
> 
> ...


Stacy, you are awesome!!! You have helped CMHR so much this year we all thank you!!!!!

You California gals truly stepped up to the plate for the mini's. Hook and Smee send their love

and their thanks to you for your helping them and wanted you to know their having a wonderful

life at the ranch..... They also said

[SIZE=18pt]HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Nov 22, 2006)

no doubt that this is the absolute best group of people in the world!! im always so touched by everyones giving and being so unselfish so that we can take of the little horses that need help.

From the bottom of my heart I wish all of you a wonderful thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2006)

Stacy,,,,,thanks so much, you have come throught yet again.



:

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!

CHECK WITH THE THREAD "HECK WITH CHRISMAS PRESENTS" STARTED BY ME,

FOR THE FINAL DAY OF THE MISSION!!!!!!!! Still GREAT GIFTS THERE, GO CHECK THEM OUT!!!!!


----------



## minimama (Nov 23, 2006)

OMG!!! :new_shocked:

This was almost to the second page! Now, we cannot allow tha to happen. We still have one more day guys! Dig deep and find that $3. Go check your couch cushions, or better yet, your husbands pants pockets! I bet he has been hiding $3 in there for just such an emerency don't ya think?



:


----------



## RainSong (Nov 23, 2006)

bump...


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 25, 2006)

What is our total? How far are we from our new RECORD SETTING GOAL???

Know there are alot of after Turkey day shoppers out there....but lets wrap this up and celebrate.....!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 25, 2006)

Any updates yet?


----------



## kaykay (Nov 26, 2006)

i bet ginny is just busy with the holiday. Shell let us know when she can catch her breath.

thanks again to all of you



:


----------



## virginia (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello Everybody, once again I'm late. I just pray I never have to sell my house again and move, never, never, never.

Ok, I just totaled what we have received to date and Carolyn has out done herself this year. We didn't quite reach her hoped for total but we're close. This is not a final amount as I'm pretty sure some checks are on their way here.

So here is what you very wonderful people have done for the minis that need you the most.

:new_multi: :new_multi: $4,099 :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!

Ginny


----------



## Gini (Nov 26, 2006)

virginia said:


> Hello Everybody, once again I'm late. I just pray I never have to sell my house again and move, never, never, never.
> 
> Ok, I just totaled what we have received to date and Carolyn has out done herself this year. We didn't quite reach her hoped for total but we're close. This is not a final amount as I'm pretty sure some checks are on their way here.
> 
> ...



[SIZE=24pt]WOW!!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 26, 2006)

Carolyn done a super job :aktion033: :aktion033: Here is to all your hard work.



:



: Mary


----------

